# Update to my 75g



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

I did a bit of a rescape to my 75g, in part to plant my 29g.
Here is the before









And the after


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Edsland (Nov 30, 2021)

great looking tank


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks. I like the space as the old setup was too crowded,


----------

